# Hi all, I'm new here. Got a problem with my B14, pls help.



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Hi all, I am new here. I'm Jonathan from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. I own a 1995 Sentra 1.6 B14. I got this car 2 years ago as a used car from a cousin of mine.

2 days ago, I was faced with an engine related problem with my B14. I will describe the problem and hope that you guys can give me some opinions on what the problem might be and how it can be rectified. Here's the problem:

Right now, everytime I start up the engine, the auto-choke is not working. The engine idle is very low and the whole car vibrates. I have to press on the gas pedal and modulate it whenever I start the engine just to keep it from stalling. After a short while, the idle will be still be low (around 600rpm) but it won't stall. However, the engine would stall again if I turn on the air conditioner. That is why I suspect that the auto-choke is busted.

Is this a common problem for an 8 year old B14? Hope you guys can help me out here. Thanks!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Maybe the idle valve is set too low.

Seth


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Hi Seth, I don't think it's the idle valve being set too low. 2 days before the idle was perfectly fine. The auto-choke just won't activate.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

I had a similar problem a few months ago. All I did was clean out my throttle body with a tooth brush and some throttle body cleaner. Im not sure if its the same thing, but let me know if it works.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

One quick question: is it carburated or fuel injected?If carburated, most of the members of this forum have likely never even seen one, since all US spec B14's were fuel injected for emissions reasons.If it is carb.,then the problem with the idle and A/C could be a faulty dashpot or idle speed compensating solenoid(can't remember it's technical name)that is activated when the A/C is turned on.As for low idle on a carb, there is usually an adjustment screw for idle speed that has a spring on it and will be located by the throttle linkage on the carb.The choke would likely be operated by electrical current which should always be on when the ignition key is in the "RUN" position.Check to see if this is so,otherwise it would have a heat stove that heats it from engine heat.Hope this helps. I may be able to be of more assistance if you can provide some more information.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

Hi himilefrontier, my B14 is fuel injected just like the US spec.

Nismo20ser: I'll give your suggestion a try, I'll ask my mechanic to take out the throttle body and clean it up.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

This can also be caused by a failing Throttle positioning sensor.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

yes I agree, check the above TPS (Throttle Position Sensor), AND I am not sure, but also check for the IAC (Idle Air Controller) make sure its clean or might need replacing. take care.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Thanks for all your feedback, guys! It's been very helpful, and I'll keep a note of all your replies. Last Friday, the workshop replaced the throttle body with a new one and now it works perfectly.


----------

